# bad warping problem



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i have a Granberg Alaskan saw mill that goes on my chainsaw. after i have milled the wood (oak, pine, sweetgum, etc) i air dry it with stickers b/w, yada yada. it warps:furious: had a oak 1x6 look like a pretzel lol. what can i do? i have an unlimited sypply of 12ft forklift pallets and i plan to level one up on blocks and stack for drying on that. i believe part of the problen is where i am drying at is not long enuf for the boards. also what is a common knowledge way to figure out if they are dry or not? i have had some out now for about 2 months and they appear to be dry. i live in Middle GA. also haveing problems with the wider ones cupping. any help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> also what is a common knowledge way to figure out if they are dry or not?
> 
> i have had some out now for about 2 months and they appear to be dry.


I highly doubt oak or sweetgum will be dry in 2 months (not this time of year)...And you will find sweetgum is just a PITA to ever get to dry flat.

You are looking for ''common knowledge'' on air drying, here are some links to read up on the subject.

http://nrs.fs.fed.us/pubs/rp/rp_nc228.pdf
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr117.pdf
http://www.chilternsaonb.org/downloads/publications/Air_Drying_of_Timber.pdf



.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I would take some of those pallets like you said and just stack it there and leave it for a while. Make sure the boards get air evenly. Some boards will warps, it's just their nature to turn into pretzels. But not every board should be warps. Let it dry for a while, then keep checking it with a moisture meter. You can buy them at your typical woodworking suppliers.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Locodcdude said:


> I would take some of those pallets like you said and just stack it there and leave it for a while. Make sure the boards get air evenly. Some boards will warps, it's just their nature to turn into pretzels. But not every board should be warps. Let it dry for a while, then keep checking it with a moisture meter. You can buy them at your typical woodworking suppliers.


ya rekon Lowes would have one?


----------

